# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  A Jamaica history lesson

## Caferacer59

Does any one know of an individual who is knowledgeable about Jamaica History/Politics/culture of the island who is a good story teller and has a depth of knowledge about Jamaica who might be willing to do a 90 minute lecture/Q and A about Jamaica as described above.  I have been coming to Jamaica for the past 5 years, my friends who I meet down there have been coming for over 10.  And as much as I love hanging out on the beach, exploring the island as a tourist and drinking a beer with some goat curry, I am looking to put together something a little on the academic side for me and my friends.  I could either host this casually at Idle A while where we stay.   Or if possible it might be interesting to have it hosted in a local residents  home which would make it more personal.  I would also like to possibly hire a chef to make a nice traditional meal as part of this evening.  Anyways, I am just trying to think out loud about doing something a little different for me and my family/friends that would make us more knowledgeable of a place (as tourist) we have come to love and find so endearing.  There is so much to learn, the struggles of the Jamaican people, their myriad of successes, and the effect of the natural beauty of the island that shapes the philosophical outlook that is  unique to your island nation.   This would be in mid April.  Thanks for taking the time to read.  I was thinking for the 90 minute lecture we could pay about 30 U.S  per person and negotiate the meal if that could happen also, I think we would have at least 5-8 (including some children) that would like to participate.  anyways just thought i would ask here.  

Best Regards, 

Jerry

----------


## Accompong

*A good speaker and happens to be an elected MP for Westmoreland Dr Wykeham McNeill would be my choice for a Jamaican to speak. You might contact him through https://www.facebook.com/WestWestMP/

Of course,  our own fearless Rob is certainly a wealth of experience and knowledge.  We each have our own level of experience and knowledge (some a lot more than others) but most don't live and work in Jamaica.  Rob does but whether he has the time or inclination would be the question.  Wouldn't hurt to ask though.

Just my opinion. 
*

----------


## Caferacer59

Thanks I emailed  Dr. Mcneill and I appreciate the response from you, I  do not know who Robb is, I am guessing the moderator of this board. Nonetheless for board readers and others,  suggestions or insights are appreciated.

----------


## Bnewb

While Rob is very, very knowledgeable after working and living here for over 26 years and interestingly enough knows Dr. Wykeham McNeill quite well...
I was thinking that a history teacher that was born and raised in Jamaica would be a good source of information.
I was fortunate enough to take a course offered by the JTB when I first moved down here...this gave me little snippets of Jamaican history, politics etc. and the rest of the students were kind enough to share their day to day lives.
Caferacer59, though the course I took isn't available to the public...it sounds like something similar would be of  interest to you. If you like the idea of a history teacher or someone similar to speak with your group...I would be happy to ask some of the teachers I know.

----------


## Caferacer59

Definitely interested in a history teacher who might find this fun to do.  Please reach out and I will monitor these boards.  i can also be reached at cafew650cafe@gmail.com 

Thank you for assisting us.

----------


## Caferacer59

just a bump to the top if anyone has any recommendations.

----------


## justin_a_lyesse

There also David Cupples who is an author (Book: Stir It Up: The CIA Targets Jamaica, Bob Marley & the Progressive Manley Government) which he wrote with Roger Steffens and Casey Gane-McCalla.

His FB says he will be in Negril soon. 

His website is https://stiritupbob.wixsite.com/stiritupcia

His FB is https://www.facebook.com/david.cupples.5

----------


## Bnewb

> There also David Cupples who is an author (Book: Stir It Up: The CIA Targets Jamaica, Bob Marley & the Progressive Manley Government) which he wrote with Roger Steffens and Casey Gane-McCalla.


Justin...do you know anything more about this author?
It seems he's an American who studied mainly Bob Marley's history & wrote a couple of books about him.  I can't find anything else saying he knows any other history, culture etc. Just curious.

----------


## justin_a_lyesse

I do not know anything more about the author. Just thought I'd throw it out there.

----------


## Rob

Jamaica has a wildly incredible 500+ history as part of the "New World", that would be prior to its 10,000+ years of undocumented but archaeological history. 

Give us a week to see who may be interested in a talk/lesson about the complete history of Jamaica. Like the Bob Marley years, any given 20 year time period since 1500 is filled with what could be a book subject into itself!

----------


## Bnewb

> I do not know anything more about the author. Just thought I'd throw it out there.


Okay...thanks, Justin.

----------


## Caferacer59

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate it.  I plan to get my own music lesson by spending some time at Anthony's record shop, I collect vinyl/Reel to Reel and although my reggae collection is decent enough i am sorely lacking in rock steady, ska, and other lesser known genres.  I don't know Anthony and i don't know how hard it is for him to get recordings from outside of the country but if anyone knows him and he's looking for anything maybe I can get it for him and bring it down (and we can do a little horse trading)  But back the the talk, Rob, I agree that there is volumes of topics that can't be covered.  An overview of 1962 and onwards would be of interest.   Hopefully, this person would enjoy it and also appreciate the small amount of income from the evening.   (who knows it could even become a thing, not all of us tourist want to sit around and drink all day, although I like a little of that too!).  Best Regards, Jerry

----------


## Caferacer59

> Justin...do you know anything more about this author?
> It seems he's an American who studied mainly Bob Marley's history & wrote a couple of books about him.  I can't find anything else saying he knows any other history, culture etc. Just curious.


Yes, I took a look, seems a bit of an outlier, really prefer a citizen, not to be too critical but his hokey patois on his web page is a turn off to me.

----------


## JohnNYC

I would love to hear a little about the wild Pirate era, in addition to the culture and traditions, the fight for independence, international trade and plans for growth in the future.

----------


## Accompong

> Thanks everyone, I really appreciate it.  I plan to get my own music lesson by spending some time at Anthony's record shop, I collect vinyl/Reel to Reel and although my reggae collection is decent enough i am sorely lacking in rock steady, ska, and other lesser known genres.  I don't know Anthony and i don't know how hard it is for him to get recordings from outside of the country but if anyone knows him and he's looking for anything maybe I can get it for him and bring it down (and we can do a little horse trading)  But back the the talk, Rob, I agree that there is volumes of topics that can't be covered.  An overview of 1962 and onwards would be of interest.   Hopefully, this person would enjoy it and also appreciate the small amount of income from the evening.   (who knows it could even become a thing, not all of us tourist want to sit around and drink all day, although I like a little of that too!).  Best Regards, Jerry


*Just as a quick aside...noting your interest in vinyl.  One of the best times I have ever spent in Jamaica was at the Iron Zion Record Plant and Tuff Gong Studios at 220 Marcus Garvey Drive in Kingston.  Touring the record plant and having a press operator press me my own vinyl copy of a local youth who was having a run of 500 produced, touring the studios and then going to the Tuff Gong shop with row after row of vinyl records.  Most were "one time presses" of clients who never made it but there were some gems in the mix.

I bought a handfull which I still have in storage somewhere today but it was in late '92 and launch day of the Bob Marley CD "Songs of Freedom" and I got a copy and a Tuff Gong receipt signed by Rita and Ziggy who were onsite for the promotion. 

I just read that they had recently (2017) reopened the pressing plant due to the increase in demand for vinyl.  Here is a link. http://thetropixs.com/tuff-gong-rela...ctory-jamaica/

Here is also a link to Tuff Gong International for more info.  http://tuffgong.com/music/

The whole day was definitely a rush.

Peace and Guidance *

----------


## Caferacer59

> *  Most were "one time presses" of clients who never made it but there were some gems in the mix.
> 
> I *


This is where the fun lies, finding the occasional Gem.

----------


## Caferacer59

> This is where the fun lies, finding the occasional Gem.


Picked up these in the past week.  Going to bring a few in to negril to see if anthony has any interest in trading a bit 

Dennis Brown, Inseparable

Burning Spear, People of the World, 

Chalice, Blasted, , Very Rare...in original plastic cover.

LLoyd Charmer, Sweet Memories, Sarge 1979, British import

Bobby Ellis and the Crew, Shaka, DubLab , SEALED

Gregory Issacs, All I Have Is Love, First Press original Kingston Jamaica Pressing w/ all the rough edges, around label, in pressing. This is an Artifact for the serious reggae collector

King Sparrow, In High Fidelity, Cook Records , an old beautiful artifact of this classic record

King Sparrow, Sparrow Spectacular,  (1974 original press)..put this on and be transported...another beautiful artifact, 

Linton Kwesi Johnson, LKJ in Dub

Billy Ocean, When The Going Gets Tough, The Tough Get Going, 

Billy Ocean, When The Going Gets Tough, The Tough Get Going, contains Carribbean Queen

Ossie Scott, w/ Sly and Robbie, Aston "Family Man" Barrett, Carlton Davis and others, Puff records great colorful label of a Dono puffing"

Vic Taylor, Does It His Way, w/ Ron Lee,

And I found an old Studio One T shirt, unworn in my size, that is kind a cool.  Still searching for the instrumental record called Negril, 1974, Eric Gale produce and supposedly tosh plays on in uncredited.

----------


## Bnewb

Caferacer...
I'm speaking to someone right now that should be perfect for you...I'll message you soon with further info.
 :Encouragement:

----------


## Caferacer59

great thanks

----------


## Rob

> great thanks


Lisa and I just found the PERFECT PERSON for your history and cooking lessons!

Please check your private messages!

----------


## Caferacer59

PM sent to Lisa.  Thanks!

----------


## Caferacer59

Hi Robb and Lisa, I just want to say thanks trying to hook me up while in Negril, its is appreciated, i was bummed out that I couldn't get it together enough to pull it off with my group at the last minute.  It was herding cats a bit and just didn't happen.  Nonetheless great visit as usual and we are booked back again already, as usual the new people who came with us loved JA and several already made plans for next year (happens every time and the group just grows which is so cool)  Best to all - Jerry

----------

